# FR: ne … que - place de "que"



## verbivore

In _le passé composé _does the "que" of "ne...que" follow the participle or precede it?  Thanks.


----------



## radagasty

I don't think this question ever arises, since the placement of _que_ is determined by other considerations. Can you provide an example wherein you're unsure of the placement of _que_?


----------



## heidelbergerin

je n'en ai qu'une.... - I only have one of them - is this what you're referring to?


----------



## verbivore

Je ne suis qu'allé au magasin pour acheter de la bière.
Or is it ...Je ne suis allé qu'au magains pour acheter de bière?


----------



## tranniar

Neither one nor the other!!!
"Je *ne* suis allé au magasin *que* pour acheter de la bière " (but french wine is better   )


----------



## lapsangsouchong

_Je ne suis qu'allé_ is definitely wrong.  But could there be two other possibilities?

_Je *ne* suis allé au magasin *que* pour acheter de la bière_ 
= I only went to the shop to buy some beer
= I went to the shop for no other reason than to buy some beer

(This one is definitely right)

_Je ne suis allé qu'au magasin, pour acheter de la bière
_= I only went to the shop, to buy some beer
= I went to* no other place* than the shop, where I bought some beer...

Francophones, qu'en pensez-vous?


----------



## itka

You got no answer... I think it's because your examples are a bit weird.

(1) is right.
_Je *ne* suis allé au magasin *que* pour acheter de la bière_ 
= I went to the shop *for no other reason than* to buy some beer

(2) would rarely be said that way so let's drop the beer :
_Je *ne* suis allé *qu'*au magasin
_ = I went to* no other place* than the shop


----------



## trench feature

Might another example be "Je n'ai lu _que_ le premier chapitre"?


----------



## itka

trench feature said:


> Might another example be "Je n'ai lu _que_ le premier chapitre"?


 Great ! (Read the others now ! )


----------



## don't use your real name

I have  more complicate :

Je suis allé au magasin pour n'acheter que de la bière = you didn't buy anything else

Je ne suis allé au magasin que pour acheter de la bière = you didn't do anything else, you didn't go to the shop to meet someone for instance...

Je ne suis allé qu'au magasin = you didn't go to an other place

Je ne suis qu'allé au magasin = you didn't do anything else

Does it help ?


----------



## radagasty

don't use your real name said:


> Je ne suis qu'allé au magasin = you didn't do anything else


 
Is it possible to put this into the present tense?


----------



## don't use your real name

well, in present tense you would say "je ne vais qu'au magasin", or "je ne fais qu'aller au magasin"... by the way "je n'ai fait qu'aller au magasin" sounds better... "je ne suis qu'allé au magasin"  is meaningful but it sounds weird...


----------



## itka

Yes. I think this sentence would be perceived as an error..."meaningful" ?  I'm not sure I'd undestand if somebody would have said it to me.

I agree with you and say :
_Je *ne* vais *qu*'au magasin _(et je reviens tout de suite)
_je *ne* fais *qu*'aller au magasin_ (et je reviens tout de suite)
_je *n'*ai fait *qu'*aller au magasin _(acheter de la bière)

- with nouns (with preposition or not):
_Elle *ne* pense *qu*'à ses vêtements.
Je *ne* connais *que* des Américains.
Nous *ne* mangeons *que* dans ce restaurant._

- with a pronoun : (with preposition or not):
_Il *ne* pense *qu*'à toi
Je *ne* demande *que* cela
Je *n'*ai besoin *que* de lui
Il *n'*y a *que* nous ici !_

- with adjective :
_Il se croit malin, il *n'*est *que* ridicule.
Ce devoir n'est pas difficile, il *n'*est *que* long._

- with verbs, it seems to me it's a bit more complicated... if you wish it, I'll try to find out a home made rule  but maybe, you'll find a better one in your grammar books !


----------



## geraldine16

Au passé composé où faut-il mettre l'adverbe ne...que

Ex 
Je ne vois que Robert
Je n'ai vu que Robert ou Je n'ai que vu Robert...


----------



## J_P_BC

One places "que" directly before the noun (or verb) which it modifies.  

Je n'ai vu que Robert - I only saw Robert (I saw only Robert.)  This implies that you saw no one other than Robert, etcetera.
Je n'ai que vu Robert - I only saw Robert, but this would imply that you only saw him, rather than, say, spoke to him, etcetera.  

J'ai pensé qu'il vaudrait mieux d'expiquer en anglais (votre langue natale, non?) afin de montrer les circonstances; si vous voulez, je peux le traduire en français.  Le premier exemple se rend utile à dire ce que vous avez dit au temps présent (mais changé au passé composé).

J'espère que je vous ai aidé ; si non, dites-moi et j'essayerai encore une fois.


----------



## rd78565

Mon manuel de grammaire dit que aux temps composés les parties de la négation entourent le verbe conjugué. Est-ce que c'est vrai même avec la négation partielle comme *ne...que*?

Example:

Il *n*'a *que* écrit des poèmes.

OU

Il *n*'a écrit *que* des poèmes.

Merci!!


----------



## janpol

Il n'a écrit que des poèmes.


----------



## tilt

Dans une négation restrictive comme _ne... que/qui...,_ _que/qui _introduit une subordonnée et doit donc rester au début de celle-ci.

Ce que dit ton manuel ne s'applique qu'aux négations totales (_ne... pas..._, _ne... jamais..._, _ne ... rien..._, etc.) et partielles autres que restrictives (_ne... pas toujours_..., _ne... pas encore..._), qui entourent bel et bien le verbe conjugé : _n'a pas écrit_, _n'a jamais écrit_, _n'a rien écrit, __n'a pas toujours écrit_, _n'a pas encore écrit_, etc.


----------



## tilt

Petit correctif tardif.

Dans mon message précédent, je parle de subordonnée. C'est bien évidemment une ânerie. _Que des poèmes_ n'est pas une subordonnée ; elle ne contient même pas de verbe ! 

Reste que les négations partielles restrictives ne suivent effectivement pas les même règles que les autres, dans la mesure où ce _que_ est quand même fortement lié par le sens au complément qui le suit. Avec les autres négations, on peut supprimer le complément sans rendre la phrase incohérente (_il n'a pas écrit , il n'a pas toujours écrit _) alors que c'est impossible ici (_il n'a écrit que _).

J'ajouterai enfin que si _Il n'a qu'écrit des poèmes_ sonne mal, ce n'est pas parce que la phrase est formellement incorrecte, mais parce qu'elle a un sens différent et finalement assez absurde. Elle dit en effet qu'en matières de poèmes, _il_ n'a fait qu'en écrire, sans jamais faire autre chose (en réciter ou en lire, par exemple). Construite de la même façon, un phrase comme _Il n'a que méprisé les gens_, par exemple, passe très bien.
C'est en jouant sur cette subtilité que Pierre Desproges, excellent humoriste français aujourd'hui décédé, s'est permis de dire un jour : "_Marguerite Duras n’a pas écrit que des conneries… Elle en a aussi filmé._"


----------



## mpop

tilt said:


> C'est en jouant sur cette subtilité que Pierre Desproges, excellent humoriste français aujourd'hui décédé, s'est permis de dire un jour : "_Marguerite Duras n’a pas écrit que des conneries… Elle en a aussi filmé._"


Tiens, à la réflexion cette phrase ne me semble pas logique. Si on suit la syntaxe de la première phrase, on attendrait «elle a aussi écrit <des bêtises, des immondices, ce que l'on voudra>». Pour finir sur «Elle en a aussi filmé», il aurait fallu commencer par «Marguerite Duras n'a pas qu'écrit des conneries…», ou bien «Margerite Duras n'a pas fait qu'écrire des conneries…». Mais le suspense aurait été compromis, et la chute beaucoup plus prévisible.


----------



## tilt

mpop said:


> Tiens, à la réflexion cette phrase ne me semble pas logique. Si on suit la syntaxe de la première phrase, on attendrait «elle a aussi écrit <des bêtises, des immondices, ce que l'on voudra>». Pour finir sur «Elle en a aussi filmé», il aurait fallu commencer par «Marguerite Duras n'a pas qu'écrit des conneries…», ou bien «Margerite Duras n'a pas fait qu'écrire des conneries…». Mais le suspense aurait été compromis, et la chute beaucoup plus prévisible.


Oui, c'est précisément le ressort comique de la phrase ! Surtout que sur scène, il faisait une pause assez longue après _conneries_.


----------



## Snuffleupagus

Hi! I've studied so far that when you use ne...que, it always surrounds your auxiliary verb - but now i'm learning that it depends on your placement for the meaning :S Can someone give me a basic outline as to how to use it? Like for instance, i thought 'je n'ai que lu deux pages' meant ' i've read two pages only' but accourding to what i've seen, it really means 'i've
 only rad two pages(...i haven't analysed/memorized/etc it as well...)'. is my understanding correct??


----------



## Tabac

You are probably confused because of the incorrect, but common English:  I've only read two pages (intending to indicate the number of pages, but actually expressing "I didn't do anything else but *read* them").  
I've read only two pages = _je n'ai lu que deux pages_.
If you really mean the common error, it would be _je n'ai que lu deux pages_, but I'm not sure a francophone would say that.


----------



## itka

> "I didn't do anything else but *read* them"


_"Je n'ai rien fait d'autre que lire deux pages"
_


> I've read only two pages


_"Je n'ai lu que deux pages"_


----------



## [Marc]

_je n'ai que lu deux pages_ : is not correct. As pointed by itka, je n'ai lu que deux pages is perfect and means precisely (as far as my own understanding of English goes) I've read only two pages.
If you say : I've read two pages then it is : j'ai lu deux pages.


----------



## 1amateurdechopin

Bonjour!

What is the difference in meaning in the following two sentences? Are the following translations correct?

1)  Les étudiants *ne* peuvent utiliser *que* la fiche lors de la présentation.  = The students can use only the information sheet during the presentation. 

2)  Les étudiants *ne* peuvent *qu*'utiliser la fiche lors de la présentation.  = The students can only use the information sheet during the presentation. 

Aren't these the same thing?  
Or does #1 mean that the students are restricted in the things that they use while in #2, the students are restricted in what they do (ie. they must use the sheet and can't call a friend for help, for example). Does that even make sense?? Help, please!


----------



## misterk

The situation is similar to the placement of "only" in an English sentence. When used correctly, "only" goes next to the noun, subject, verb, or phrase you are trying to modify. 

So you've understood the difference correctly:
1) means "The students can use only the information sheet during the presentation." (that's the only thing they can use to help them) 
2) means "The only thing the students can do is use the information sheet during the presentation."

[I wouldn't be surprised to learn that 2) is a poorly worded attempt to convey the same idea as 1).]


----------



## 1amateurdechopin

Ok, super! Merci beaucoup.  The placement of ne...que can be confusing so I appreciate your confirmation.


----------

